# Tow Mirrors



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Do these universal tow mirrors work on GMCs? I can't see around the side of my 23rs with my Yukon XL. Any recommendations here for a modular attachment would be appreciated. Do not wish to modify the entire stock mirror.

Thanks,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Get a set of McKesh mirrors (and always look back)!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

McKesh mirrors work for me. I've got a slightly different setup with an 07 Yukon XL and the 25RSS, but I think these mirrors would work well for you too.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You can get a set of factory Gm tow mirrors on Ebay and extend them when you need them. 
I think they are around a hundred bucks.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> You can get a set of factory Gm tow mirrors on Ebay and extend them when you need them.
> I think they are around a hundred bucks.
> 
> John


Cool







How about GMC? Can you find me a set for a 1997 GMC Suburban??








I just know we're going to have to suck it up one day and get the $400.00 electric version


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I found a set of CIPA plastic mirrors that do pretty good, Before I had to hold on to my wifes left leg while she was hanging out the passenger side window.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> I found a set of CIPA plastic mirrors that do pretty good, Before I had to hold on to my wifes left leg while she was hanging out the passenger side window.


LOL!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with a few of the others...McKesh. I bought a pair last week and used them last weekend. They are awesome! They are on sale at McKesh.

Paul


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I found a set of CIPA plastic mirrors that do pretty good, Before I had to hold on to my wifes left leg while she was hanging out the passenger side window.


LOLx2!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Mckesh here!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ditto on McKesh.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> You can get a set of factory Gm tow mirrors on Ebay and extend them when you need them.
> I think they are around a hundred bucks.
> 
> John


I took a look on eBay & they are selling for $170. & $200.



> Doug30506 Posted Yesterday, 06:44 PM
> I found a set of CIPA plastic mirrors that do pretty good, Before I had to hold on to my wifes left leg while she was hanging out the passenger side window.










What a Good Women your DW is.









Tami


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Sub should use the same mirrors as our truck. The best price I found last summer was JC Whitney. They are pretty easy to put on, but the work area is small tight. They have worked really well. They came with a small convex mirror, but I need a bigger one so I can see the ground next to the camper and truck better when I am in tight spots. My only complaint is that the mirrors should be a bit higher on the mount, because when they are slid in, the passenger's side mirror can be bit difficult to use because the bottom edge is blocked by the door.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just ordered my McKesh Mirrors. I have that crazy Ford Expy Eddie with the wierd Rear View Mirrors. This is the best alternative. Can't wait.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

There really aren't any good CIPA's for the Tundra's so I was forced to buy Mckesh. Glad I did they are great mirrors. You'll love them


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I install the Schefenacker mirrors on my truck,
They are a little pricey but they work ( I think ) better that even the GM camper stlye mirrors.
When you invested in an Outback, you want to be able to see all, front to back, side to side


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I took a look on eBay & they are selling for $170. & $200.

Tami
[/quote]

Here is the set I was talking about Ebay Item #230121042353
$59.99

I've been using them for three years and they work great. I tried the Mckesh mirrors that came with the Hensley I bought but I went back to these.

John


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I took a look on eBay & they are selling for $170. & $200.
> 
> Tami


Here is the set I was talking about Ebay Item #230121042353
$59.99

I've been using them for three years and they work great. I tried the Mckesh mirrors that came with the Hensley I bought but I went back to these.

John
[/quote]
Hi John,

Thanks for posting the item #. I'm trying to figure out if they will work on my '07 Yukon XL 5.3 1500. Probably not since they changed the body style for '07.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

CIPA just came out with the custom slip-on mirrors for the new 2007 GM body style. Here's the link:

CIPA USA

Follow to : Product Listing - RV & Towing - Custom Towing Mirrors.

It's the same part numbers for all 2007 - Chevy/GMC Silverado, Sierra, Chevy Tahoe, Suburban, Avalanche, GMC Denali, Yukon, Yukon XL, Cadillac Escalade.

Part # 10900 = Set of two: left & right
Part # 10901 = left only
Part # 10902 = right only

I'll be putting them on my new Burb when it arrives in June


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When we picked up the tt, it was a nightmare driving, I couldnt see. I then got mckesh and what a diffence the best money so far that i have spent on the tt


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Close your eyes, hold your nose, and plunk down the money for a set of ... McKesh. The only debate is: convex add-on's or not 

Ed


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Close your eyes, hold your nose, and plunk down the money for a set of ... McKesh. The only debate is: convex add-on's or not
> 
> Ed


Ed,

No debate necessary....YES on the convex!!!!

Paul


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I wasted a lot of money on differant types of strap-on mirrors before I bought my Mckesh mirrors. Buy McKesh, you won't regret it.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

California Jim said:


> CIPA just came out with the custom slip-on mirrors for the new 2007 GM body style. Here's the link:
> 
> CIPA USA
> 
> ...


Wonderful post, Jim...The information you provided was perfect for me! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad to be of service







I was getting nervous as there was not any good options out there prior to CIPA deciding to make the new ones. I never did drink the "McKesh Kool-Aid" so that wasn't an option


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Glad to be of service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it was so tasty and went down smooth.









Paul


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anyone seen or tried these mirrors? the price is right (26.95)and if they work as good as they say, this would be a great idea,, I like the looks and no straps

www.Tow-N-See.com


----------

